# Not catch of the day! but shot of the morning.



## Rangi Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi all, check out this cracking photo i took the other morning when my son and i fished the "Pin" beautiful colours. the fishing was pretty good a few good bream,nothing big in length wise but very solid, a heap of small flathead and a few small chopper taylor. cheers Dion.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Lovely pic .
What a pitty that ugly timestamp is on the bottom , could be framed otherwise without cropping 8)


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Lovely pic!
If you catch a fish it's a bonus!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

PeterJ said:


> Lovely pic .
> What a pitty that ugly timestamp is on the bottom , could be framed otherwise without cropping 8)


Agree Peter after getting my camera, one the first things removed was the date stamp, after seeing some nice local dam scenery marred by the date appearing.

Down the years have seen hundreds of dawns/sunsets and still never cease to appeal to the eye.


----------



## Rangi Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

Cheers everyone, and yes i have removed the time/date stamp! it was a shame it was there watse of a good shot ,once again cheers. Dion


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Rangi Boy,
Great pix mate, but there is only 1 thing missing? A fish in the foreground :lol:, cheers.
Jebster.....


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: Is that Troppo up ahead 

 fishing Russ


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Did you fish out of the yak or in a boat? Due to a few visitors lately, we have fished The Pin via the tinny, but I am very keen to get down there in the yak. Great place for an overnighter.


----------



## Rangi Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey shoey, mate fished out of my boat, had young fella and mate with me, probably a bit cold for the young ones on a yak! bugger listening to them whinge all day about the cold!!! be good fishing out of yak around the ''Pin'' might wait till Fishbrain and Jebster are keen then check it out. cheers Dion.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Camping the Pin might be OK, if you don't mind getting carried away by mozzies and sand flies, very thick down that way.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Russ said:


> :shock: Is that Troppo up ahead
> 
> fishing Russ


hey russ - i've heard that troppo thinks the sun shines out of his proverbial but - nah don't think its him :wink: :lol: :wink:

(sorry troppo but it was too good to miss!! :lol: :lol: )


----------



## KingsRule (Sep 14, 2005)

I got a bit bored so i edit'ed it for ya

http://img15.imgspot.com/?u=/u/06/188/0 ... 333667.jpg


----------



## Rangi Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey KingsRule nice work with my photo, looks heaps better, great job. cheers Dion.


----------



## Rangi Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey KingsRule nice work with my photo, looks heaps better, great job. cheers Dion.


----------

